# I want you guys to help me design a new speedcube...



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 23, 2022)

So, I know a lot about the fundamentals of a Rubik's cube, or at least enough to draw sketches of the inners of a cube. So, I have a couple of ideas, and I want you all to tell me in specific detail what the cube would look like, how it would twist, where to put the magnets, and other fundamental cubing things. You can only give me 1-4 ideas, and be creative. Once I choose at least 15 ideas, I will sketch a drawing based on those ideas. They'll be kind of like blueprints. I'll work as hard as I can to make it look as functional as possible. All I need is some ideas. I will give you all the sketch in about a week after I choose all of the ideas. I will follow whoever gets the most good ideas as a prize.

Merry Christmas


----------



## ProStar (Dec 23, 2022)

How do you plan on making the function puzzle?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 23, 2022)

You better not want this cube to make you a cappucino.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 23, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> You better not want this cube to make you a cappucino.


No, that would be too difficult. I would have to input code and limbs that worked well enough to make it and bring it to me. That would be seriously awesome though.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 23, 2022)

I'm going to add my own ideas here:
1. A 3x3 that turns like a skewb and a 3x3
2. Magnets in the center caps
3. 52 individual pieces


----------



## ProStar (Dec 23, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> I'm going to add my own ideas here:
> 1. A 3x3 that turns like a skewb and a 3x3
> 2. Magnets in the center caps
> 3. 52 individual pieces



You seem to be designing a custom puzzle rather than a custom speedcube


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 23, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> When I see two 3x3s together, one a Rubik's brand, and the other a GAN 13, I think that they're both cubes. One's a speed cube and the other isn't. They both have 26 pieces, they both have the same size, and they both have the same colors, and they both twist. whether or not it's a speedcube doesn't matter. So I'm so dearly sorry that I couldn't make it perfectly clear that it's a regular cube, but maybe you should use your pea sized brain a little harder next time.
> 
> Merry Christmas


ProStar makes posts that make 5 times more sense than this. 

You get a non-pea-sized brain before you say someone else has a pea-sized brain.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 23, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> When I see two 3x3s together, one a Rubik's brand, and the other a GAN 13, I think that they're both cubes. One's a speed cube and the other isn't. They both have 26 pieces, they both have the same size, and they both have the same colors, and they both twist. whether or not it's a speedcube doesn't matter. So I'm so dearly sorry that I couldn't make it perfectly clear that it's a regular cube, but maybe you should use your pea sized brain a little harder next time.
> 
> Merry Christmas


I believe that ProStar means that there aren’t any speedsolving events which correlate to the ideas you provided. All they did was point out that you seem to be designing a new puzzle rather than explicitly creating a speed cube. There isn’t a need to make personal insults—it isn’t constructive.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 23, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> I believe that ProStar means that there aren’t any speedsolving events which correlate to the ideas you provided. All they did was point out that you seem to be designing a new puzzle rather than explicitly creating a speed cube. There isn’t a need to make personal insults—it isn’t constructive.


Okay, let's restart. ProStar is no longer showed to me, so we can discuss without him interfering. If you don't believe he's a jerk, check my profile. It's all there.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 23, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> I believe that ProStar means that there aren’t any speedsolving events which correlate to the ideas you provided. All they did was point out that you seem to be designing a new puzzle rather than explicitly creating a speed cube. There isn’t a need to make personal insults—it isn’t constructive.



That’s correct. All I was attempting to say is that a 3x3 with 52 pieces that turns like a skewb isn’t a 3x3 speedcube but instead a new puzzle. Designing a new puzzle can definitely be a cool exercise/idea, I was just pointing out that what they were designing wasn’t a 3x3


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 24, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> I'm going to add my own ideas here:
> 1. A 3x3 that turns like a skewb and a 3x3
> 2. Magnets in the center caps
> 3. 52 individual pieces


im not sure about a skewb that turns like a 3x3 but a skewb that turns like a skewb and a 2x2 does exist. search up Fangshi WonderZ 2x2 + Skewb. its on hk now store


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 24, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> im not sure about a skewb that turns like a 3x3 but a skewb that turns like a skewb and a 2x2 does exist. search up Fangshi WonderZ 2x2 + Skewb. its on hk now store


Well, I'm kind of just throwing stuff out there. YOU guys are supposed to be coming up with ideas.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 24, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Well, I'm kind of just throwing stuff out there. YOU guys are supposed to be coming up with ideas.


The title says, "I want to design a new speedcube."

We aren't supposed to be coming up with ideas.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 24, 2022)

I NEED a cube with a built-in handwarmer.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 24, 2022)

Can you post all of your ideas and questions in one thread? It would make it easier to access them


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 24, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> The title says, "I want to design a new speedcube."
> 
> We aren't supposed to be coming up with ideas.


yes, but I made it very clear that I wanted YOU to give me the ideas. I'll design it, but it's your ideas.


----------



## Thom S. (Dec 24, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> They'll be kind of like blueprints.


Show me that you can make actual Blueprints that can be understood. 
I have Ideas for you. I'll gibe them to you then.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 24, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> Show me that you can make actual Blueprints that can be understood.
> I have Ideas for you. I'll gibe them to you then.


ok. Give me a couple of days at most. it'll probably be done by tomorrow


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 24, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> Can you post all of your ideas and questions in one thread? It would make it easier to access them


Sure, I'll try and do that.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 24, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Sure, I'll try and do that.


thanks, you have quite a few threads


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 24, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> OK. Give me a couple of days at most. it'll probably be done by tomorrow


Ok, so it was actually a lot easier and faster than I thought it was gonna be, because I'm done. The real one will have more detail and preciseness, but here is the overall idea of the X-Man Tornado V2:


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 24, 2022)

Again, it's a little sloppy, but here it is. I didn't put all of the different features (obviously) but this is the basic idea. The part where my hand is covering says "Black iternals"


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 24, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Ok, so it was actually a lot easier and faster than I thought it was gonna be, because I'm done. The real one will have more detail and preciseness, but here is the overall idea of the X-Man Tornado V2: View attachment 21514


Crap, I forgot the edge piece diagram. ):


----------



## Imsoosm (Dec 26, 2022)

I believe @Thom S. wanted a blueprint that is drawn by yourself and based on your own ideas, not based on a copy of another company's design.


----------



## Thom S. (Dec 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I believe @Thom S. wanted a blueprint that is drawn by yourself and based on your own ideas, not based on a copy of another company's design.


Not quite. I wanted a blueprint, not a sketch. 
But original design would be a good start indeed.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I believe @Thom S. wanted a blueprint that is drawn by yourself and based on your own ideas, not based on a copy of another company's design.


Um... he never specified, and the reason I'm asking you about your ideas is because I'm not very good at coming up with my own ideas. I know how cubes that already exist work, but not cubes that don't exist.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 26, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> The title says, "I want to design a new speedcube."
> 
> We aren't supposed to be coming up with ideas.


I specifically said that YOU will give me the ideas in the main post. If you need to read it again, be my guest.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I believe @Thom S. wanted a blueprint that is drawn by yourself and based on your own ideas, not based on a copy of another company's design.


And, it wasn't a copy. Yes, I used pictures by google, but the drawing is not a copy of one that already exists. If it was I would not have given it to you.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 26, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> I NEED a cube with a built-in handwarmer.


Consider it done, my good man. Your idea is the first one I've accepted.


----------



## Thom S. (Dec 26, 2022)

But they've got a point. I thought you were gonna male technical drawings and I have some ideas for that. But not for sketches.
The thing is, I have measuring equipment and have been trained in both technical drawings and CAD. I could just have opened CAD and made a cube with GAN 13s mechanism that looks like a Thunderclap v2 on the outside. But I thought this is something you wanted to do. Maybe a bit miscommunication.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 26, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> But they've got a point. I thought you were gonna male technical drawings and I have some ideas for that. But not for sketches.
> The thing is, I have measuring equipment and have been trained in both technical drawings and CAD. I could just have opened CAD and made a cube with GAN 13s mechanism that looks like a Thunderclap v2 on the outside. But I thought this is something you wanted to do. Maybe a bit miscommunication.


Ok, that is so cool that you can do that, I am impressed, and second of all, thank you for figuring out the miscommunication, 'cause I am BAD at it.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 26, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> I specifically said that YOU will give me the ideas in the main post. If you need to read it again, be my guest.


If you need to read the title again, be my guest.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 26, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> If you need to read the title again, be my guest.


Dude, it is literally just a title. Why are you judging me for a typo?


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 26, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Dude, it is literally just a title. Why are you judging me for a typo?


Besides, if you hate it that much, leave. Besides, I fixed it. Happy?


----------



## Imsoosm (Dec 27, 2022)

All right, there are a few things I would like to address. The first thing is your attitude: you're getting angry at people for absolutely no reason at all. Sometimes you have to accept criticism, it is usually constructive and is meant to help you. Putting them on your ignore list or insulting them isn't helpful to you at all as you will just lose a source of idea. People also think you are very easy to anger.

Another thing to address are your rewards. People are thinking up of ideas for you, and the "reward" you're giving out for the best idea is you following that person. That is not adequate with what people are doing, and nobody wants that extra follow anyway. Either you give out a better reward, or you can just state there are no rewards. 

One final thing is to make your presentation clearer. A lot of people were confused when your title doesn't match up with what you're trying to say. This also created some arguments between you and other people. You don't have to react so angrily when someone says something. Instead, you can try listening to what they're trying to say.


----------



## qwr (Dec 27, 2022)

I think the point is what you have drawn are not blueprints or technical drawings. These are marketing materials at best. We could tell from your first post of the thread you didn't have any idea of how to manufacture a cube, but we gave you the benefit of the doubt just in case you were the next Chris Tran or cyoubx.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 27, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> All right, there are a few things I would like to address. The first thing is your attitude: you're getting angry at people for absolutely no reason at all. Sometimes you have to accept criticism, it is usually constructive and is meant to help you. Putting them on your ignore list or insulting them isn't helpful to you at all as you will just lose a source of idea. People also think you are very easy to anger.
> 
> Another thing to address are your rewards. People are thinking up of ideas for you, and the "reward" you're giving out for the best idea is you following that person. That is not adequate with what people are doing, and nobody wants that extra follow anyway. Either you give out a better reward, or you can just state there are no rewards.
> 
> One final thing is to make your presentation clearer. A lot of people were confused when your title doesn't match up with what you're trying to say. This also created some arguments between you and other people. You don't have to react so angrily when someone says something. Instead, you can try listening to what they're trying to say.


Ok, first paragraph; Your right. Second paragraph: I've seen so many other people do this on my first forum, so I was just used to it. Sorry. Paragraph; Yes, but the criticism comes along rudely.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 27, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Ok, first paragraph; Your right. Second paragraph: I've seen so many other people do this on my first forum, so I was just used to it. Sorry. Paragraph; Yes, but the criticism comes along rudely.


We're being completely reasonable compared to you.


----------

